# [REQ] Remove Secruity Lock in Exchange on CM7



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone know how to do this?

This is the only thing keeping me from using this as a daily driver. I dont want to use Touchdown. I cant use widget locker cuz the security overrides it..

Thanks,


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

There are modded versions of the email apk file floating around. It's been a while since I've seen one but they're out there.


----------

